# distorsión monitor (parlante activo) de estudio KRK



## alfa88 (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola que tal, hace poco compre unos monitores de estudio, parlantes activos de respuesta plana, marca KrK RPG2. Uno de ellos distorsiona cuando suenan frecuencias medias-bajas, siendo un gran problema porque suena horrible y ni siquiera está a un alto nivel, distorsiona con un volume bastante bajo. Chequee los cables pero no son el problema, ademas el otro monitor suena perfectamente bien.

Me pregunto si podrian ayudarme con esto o al menos darme un indicio de cual sería el problema. No puedo devolverlo por garantía ya que lo compré en estados unidos y el envío de ida y vuelta me saldría mas caro que comprarlo nuevamente.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2011)

¿ Invertiste la conexión al amplificador ?, para ver si es el amplificador o el parlante.


----------



## alfa88 (Abr 15, 2011)

no, como es un parlante activo no tiene forma de invertir la conexión a la fuente ya que esta está dentro del parlante.

aquí pueden encontrar imagenes del monitor.

http://www.krksys.com/krk-studio-monitor-speakers/rokit/rokit-5.html 

lo que hice fue cambiar los cables rca que ingresan la señal, conectarlos a un nuevo toma de alimentación.


----------



## alfa88 (Abr 18, 2011)

ya encontré el problema, es el woofer, lo saqué y lo probe con el amplificador del equipo de sonido y de mi casa y distorsiona igual. Ahora la pregunta es, ¿que puede ocasionar esto en el woofer? ¿se puede reparar?, o es mejor comprar uno nuevo y reemplazarlo?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Algo se le despegó o roza la bobina.

Si tomás el cono con los dedos pulgar e índice de ambas manos y opuesto a 180º , y llevás el cono hasta arriba y luego hasta abajo , no debe hacer ningún ruido ni roce ! (con el equipo apagado y el woofer sobre la mesa)

Saludos !


----------



## alfa88 (May 10, 2011)

Disculpen la tardanza, no he tenido mucho tiempo. Efectivamente la bobina del parlante rozaba el entre hierro debido a un golpe que tenía (aún no sé como pudo haber pasado). Tuve que desmontarlo todo, lo mas difícil fue centrarlo  pero ya funciona correctamente.

Muchas gracias por su interés.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2011)

Como se golpeó un parlante dentro de un bafle . . . Dios sabrá .

Seguramente el imán estaba mal pegado .

¡ Suerte que lo reparaste ! 

Saludos !


----------

